# This has gone far enough!



## shroomsearcher

Come on mods and admins! Can't you do something about all the spam blasting this page? This is ridiculous. I know you can delete threads! Let's get at it!


----------



## numnutz

shroomsearcher said:


> Come on mods and admins! Can't you do something about all the spam blasting this page? This is ridiculous. I know you can delete threads! Let's get at it!


Not that I have a clue how this stuff works, but I agree with you. I just signed up, and when I went to read terms and rules the page was unavailable. My guess is there aren't any. I was on here a few years back , there was NONE of this crap here.


----------



## numnutz

prevent spam? lol


----------



## numnutz

I don't think this will work


----------



## numnutz

to prevent spam


----------



## Cls_74

It's because they do not manually review new member accounts. Spam bots are able to sign up and post immediately. They need to start approving new members manually or come up with a good captcha verification system.


----------



## Inthewild

Click on their avatar or Profile page and CLICK Ignore. May reduce stress, does mine.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Thanks for the tip. I'll try that!


----------



## morelsxs

Inthewild said:


> Click on their avatar or Profile page and CLICK Ignore. May reduce stress, does mine.


Thanks for the post. Working for me! :- )


----------



## Already Gone

Apparently none of you reads Chinese.
This is an excellent offer.
Get your fake diploma today!


----------



## Tool fan

Already Gone said:


> Apparently none of you reads Chinese.
> This is an excellent offer.
> Get your fake diploma today!


LOl


----------



## jdaniels313

shroomsearcher........I agree totally! The Calif. forum is filled up with that crap too. I've written a couple times to the "contact us" address but got no response. Hopefully these posts will help "light a fire" under 'em. Happy Shroomin'................


----------



## FREE Morel Removal Svc.

shroomsearcher said:


> Come on mods and admins! Can't you do something about all the spam blasting this page? This is ridiculous. I know you can delete threads! Let's get at it!


Many spammers advertise legit products through an affiliate program, but often do it in an annoying way (at least) which is specifically prohibited by many companies. Many of these companies would very much like to know about representatives who are damaging their reputations, so that they can cancel any affiliate/associate accounts & permanently discontinue their relationship. Some of them might even send you a nice coupon just to say thanks for the info.


----------



## Already Gone

A coupon for a fake diploma?
Please forgive my lack of enthusiasm.


----------



## sb

Tool fan said:


> already gone: Apparently none of you reads Chinese.
> This is an excellent offer.
> Get your fake diploma today!
> LOl


tool fan & already gone: My past favorite was the one advertising "counterfeit currency"!!
You too can spend "good money" to buy "bad money", ha!!


----------



## AIM

https://www.morels.com/threads/moderator-recruitment.710658/page-2


----------



## Tool fan

I just click on them and hit ignore and then there all gone until they change there profile then I just do it again. 
I don’t know how much @wade can do


----------



## FREE Morel Removal Svc.

Already Gone said:


> A coupon for a fake diploma?
> Please forgive my lack of enthusiasm.


Why not, those things might be pretty rare?


----------



## Cls_74

Tool fan said:


> I just click on them and hit ignore and then there all gone until they change there profile then I just do it again.
> I don’t know how much @wade can do


Manual approval for new membership is the only way.


----------

